# **يبقي انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة**



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

**يبقي انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة**  



لما تلاقي الدنيا جميلة ومعاك اصحاب احسن من العيلة
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


لما تشوف اجمل نكات.... وتسمع اجمل التعليقات  
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 



لما تحزن تلاقي التعزيات  ........... وفـــ فرحك كل التهنئات
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 



لما يبقي ليك بدل الاخ اخوات.. وتتعرف علي اجمل بنات وولاد
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 



لما تلاقي الترنيمات اللي مش  موجودة في اي المنتديات
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


لما  تلاقي الترحيبات لو انت جديد من الاخوة والاخوات
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


لما تسمع اجمل القداسات وتقرا احلي الموضوعات
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


لما في اعياد الميلاد تلاقي اجمل التهنئات ويتقدم لك  اجمل التورتات
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


لما تلاقي الهزار والمرح بين الشباب هههههههههه
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


لما تلاقي الموضوعات والحوارات جديدة مش مقتبسات
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


لما تغيب تلاقي الافتقادات ولما تعووووود تلاقي  الترحيبات
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 

لما تلاقى محبه وسلام بين الاخوات 
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 

لما تلاقى مسابقات وجوايز جميله تشجعك على التقدم 
( يبقي انت  اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة) 


ولما تلاقى اجمل كتب من المكتبات فى مكتبتنااا
(يبقى انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة)

 
يبقى انت اكيد اكيد فى منتديات الكنيسة 

كنسيتك الالكترونية
30:30:30:30:30:
​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو

فعلامنتدى الكنيسه غنى بكل ما هو جميل

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (1 أبريل 2009)

*دايما نسينى كده يا كوكو


ولما تلاقى اجمل كتب من المكتبات فى مكتبتنااا
(يبقى انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة)


*​


----------



## totty (1 أبريل 2009)

*بجد منتدى الكنيسه يستاهل مننا اكتر من الكلمات دى بكتيييييييييييير

ربنا يحفظهولنا يارب

ويقوى روووووووووك عليناااااااااااااااا

ميرسى يا كوكو كلماتك جامده*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااائع يا كوكو
> 
> فعلامنتدى الكنيسه غنى بكل ما هو جميل
> 
> ...



ميرسى على مرووورك يا كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *دايما نسينى كده يا كوكو
> 
> 
> ولما تلاقى اجمل كتب من المكتبات فى مكتبتنااا
> ...



تم الاضافه يا توتى :t30:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *بجد منتدى الكنيسه يستاهل مننا اكتر من الكلمات دى بكتيييييييييييير
> 
> ربنا يحفظهولنا يارب
> 
> ...



ميرسى على مرووورك يا توتى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## +pepo+ (1 أبريل 2009)

ولما تلاقى احسن كوكو فى الدنيا يبقا انت اكيد فى منتدى الكنيسه
ميرسى ياكوكو 
موضوع حكايا 
​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2009)

_
انا معرفتش اقتبص ايه ولا ايه
لان الموضوع متميز بجد
وفعلا عندك حق
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​_​


----------



## happy angel (1 أبريل 2009)

> **يبقي انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة**
> 
> لما تلاقي الدنيا جميلة ومعاك اصحاب احسن من العيلة
> ( يبقي انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة)



*ميرسى كوكو كلام جميل جدااااااااااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا ليك كوكو

وربنا يحافظ علي المنتدي دايما​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2009)

الله يا كوكو على الموضوع دا حلو قوي قوي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> ولما تلاقى احسن كوكو فى الدنيا يبقا انت اكيد فى منتدى الكنيسه
> ميرسى ياكوكو
> موضوع حكايا
> ​



ربنا يخليك

ميررررسى على مروورك يا بيبو 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _
> انا معرفتش اقتبص ايه ولا ايه
> لان الموضوع متميز بجد
> وفعلا عندك حق
> ...




 ميررررسى على مروورك يا سيمون 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كوكو كلام جميل جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



ميررررسى على مروورك يا هابى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> شكرا ليك كوكو
> 
> وربنا يحافظ علي المنتدي دايما​*



ميررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله يا كوكو على الموضوع دا حلو قوي قوي​



ميررسى على مرورك يا فراشة

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو
فعلا منتديات الكنيسة  فيها الحب والاخوات والشعور بالعيلة الواحدة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (1 أبريل 2009)

يبقى انت اكيد اكيد فى مصر هههههههه
موضوع جميل يا كوكو
فعلا المنتدى ده اجمل عيلة ليا وفى احلى اخوات
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو
> فعلا منتديات الكنيسة  فيها الحب والاخوات والشعور بالعيلة الواحدة
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميررررسى على مروورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أبريل 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> يبقى انت اكيد اكيد فى مصر هههههههه
> موضوع جميل يا كوكو
> فعلا المنتدى ده اجمل عيلة ليا وفى احلى اخوات
> شكرا على الموضوع​



ميررررسى على مروورك يا ايرينى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

> لما تحزن تلاقي التعزيات ........... وفـــ فرحك كل التهنئات
> ( يبقي انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة)


_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أبريل 2009)

> لما تحزن تلاقي التعزيات ........... وفـــ فرحك كل التهنئات
> ( يبقي انت اكيد في منتديات الكنيسة)
> 
> 
> ...




*موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل يا كوكو
وفعلا بجد منتدى الكنيسة فى كل ده 
ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير كوكو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_



ميررررسى على مروورك يا تونى

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل يا كوكو
> وفعلا بجد منتدى الكنيسة فى كل ده
> ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميررررسى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2009)

*رائع يا كوكو 
مرسيه ليك وربنا يساعد روك ويبعد عن المنتدي كل شرير
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 أبريل 2009)

*الله عليك يكوكو 

بجد موضوع حكاية من الاخر 

تسلم ايدك يجميل ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *رائع يا كوكو
> مرسيه ليك وربنا يساعد روك ويبعد عن المنتدي كل شرير
> ربنا يباركك ​*



ميررررسى على مروورك يا روكا

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أبريل 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله عليك يكوكو
> 
> بجد موضوع حكاية من الاخر
> 
> تسلم ايدك يجميل ​*



ميررررسى على مروورك يا انجى

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أبريل 2009)

لما انا اصحى الصبح واجري أسجل حضور
فانا في منتدى الكنيسة
لما أفرح لان حد قالي اخويا
فأنا في منتدى الكنيسة
لما ترتسم بسمة على شفاهي
فلاني في منتدى الكنيسة
لما أتشرّف بقراءة كلام كوكو
فأتأكد باني في منتدى الكنيسة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يخليك 

ميرررسى ليك على مروورك

واضافتك الرائعه
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

موضوع روووعة ياكوكو
ربنا يعوضك ويقويك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا بيشو

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lion_heart (4 أبريل 2009)

عندك حق ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع *


*الرائع*


*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا كوك

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2009)

*يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*




لم تلاقي الدنيا جميلة ومعاك اصحاب احسن من العيلة
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )

لنا تشوف اجمل نكات.... وتسمع اجمل التعليقات 
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )


لما تحزن تلاقي التعزيات ........... وفـــ فرحك كل التهنئات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )

لما يبقي ليك بدل الاخ اخوات.. وتتعرف علي اجمل بنات وولاد
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة)

لما تلاقي الترنيمات اللي مش موجودة في اي المنتديات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )

لما تلاقي روك بيعمل المجهودات علشان ننور ونبقي في الاوليات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة)

لما تلاقي الترحيبات لو انت جديد من الاخوة والاخوات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )

لما تسمع اجمل القداسات وتقرا احلي الموضوعات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )

لما في اعياد الميلاد تلاقي اجمل التهنئات ويتقدم لك اجمل التورتات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة)

لما تلاقي التريقة والتقطيع للشباب من البنات هههههههههه
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة)


لما تلاقي الموضوعات والحوارات جديدة مش مقتبسات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة ) 

لما تغيب تلاقي الافتقادات ولما تعووووود تلاقي الترحيبات
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة)

30:30:30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

حلوة قوي

تقييم من منتدى الكنيسة لمريومة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

ميرسي ياقمري ياحبيبة قلبي بجد لردك ومرورك الجميل
وتقييمك كمان
نورتيني​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

*ايه الحواوة دى تسلم ايدك ياقمر ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## K A T Y (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

_*تحفففففففففففففة يا قمر*_

_*تسلم ايدك يا حبيبي كلمات جميلة قوي*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

لما تحتاج حتترفع الاصوات صلوات وتسبيحات من جميع الاخون والاخوات​ 
( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )

دي هدية مني لموضوع القيم 
عشان ما تنسوش قسم الصلاة 
ميرسي يا قمر   ​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*



k a t y قال:


> _*تحفففففففففففففة يا قمر*_​
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك يا حبيبي كلمات جميلة قوي*_​
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


ميرسي ياسكر لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتيني​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*



مورا مارون قال:


> لما تحتاج حتترفع الاصوات صلوات وتسبيحات من جميع الاخون والاخوات​
> 
> ( يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة )​
> دي هدية مني لموضوع القيم
> ...


 ميرسي ياحبيبة قلبي على احلى اضافة
ميرسي بجد
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

*ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى 
كلام رااائع جدااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2009)

*رد: يبقي انت اكيد في منتدي الكنيسة*

*حلوه اووي يا قمر *
*تسلم ايدك يا مريم *
*اشتقنا لمواضيعك اللذيذه والممتعه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2009)

:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> :t9::t9::t9:​



*هههههههههههههههه
لاتعليق:t30:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2009)

*عندك حق بكل كلمة يا كوكو..

منتدى الكنيسة هو بيتي التاني ..

الرب يحميك ​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كوكو بجد موضوع روعة


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع حلو *
*شكرا يا كوكو*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليك يا كيرو*
*احلى تقييم لأحلى موضوع بأحلى منتدى *
*منتدى الكنيسة فخرنا وعزنا *
**​


----------



## sosana (3 يونيو 2009)

كلمات جميلة جدااااااا يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك


----------



## twety (3 يونيو 2009)

*ماشى يا كوكو مقولتش القصص
قولت الترفيهى بس
مش هديلك تقييم بقى
بس ده للاسف طبعا اديتك قبل كده وقالى مينفعش دلوقت
هههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا كوكو وميرسى لتعبك 
*


----------



## grges monir (3 يونيو 2009)

دة مش موضوع جميل وبس كوكو
الاهم انة احساس مش كلمات
واكيد دى مشاعر وافكار كل اعضاء منتدانا الرائع
قصدى كنيستنا مش كدة ولااية
سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لاتعليق:t30:*​


 
ماشى يا عم اللا تعليق :smil8:​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *عندك حق بكل كلمة يا كوكو..​*
> 
> *منتدى الكنيسة هو بيتي التاني ..*​
> 
> *الرب يحميك *​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روز​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ميرسى كوكو بجد موضوع روعة


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرموره​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> *موضوع حلو *​
> 
> *شكرا يا كوكو*​
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد​ 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الله عليك يا كيرو*
> 
> *احلى تقييم لأحلى موضوع بأحلى منتدى *
> *منتدى الكنيسة فخرنا وعزنا *
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


> كلمات جميلة جدااااااا يا كوكو
> تسلم ايدك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

twety قال:


> *ماشى يا كوكو مقولتش القصص*
> *قولت الترفيهى بس*
> *مش هديلك تقييم بقى*
> *بس ده للاسف طبعا اديتك قبل كده وقالى مينفعش دلوقت*
> ...


 
هههههههههههه

اوك 

سماح المره دى :t30:

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تويتى ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> دة مش موضوع جميل وبس كوكو
> الاهم انة احساس مش كلمات
> واكيد دى مشاعر وافكار كل اعضاء منتدانا الرائع
> قصدى كنيستنا مش كدة ولااية
> سلام المسيح معاك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جرجس​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (4 يونيو 2009)

*لاااااااااااا جامدة يا باشا
كبير من يومك
بجد موضوع زى العسل يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جيلان 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodi lover (8 يونيو 2009)

klmat gamda gdan 

thnx 3la el maghod fi m3syat el allh


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا ديدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## totaagogo (8 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا بجد حاجة روعة ربنا يعوضك يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا توتا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

